# Brandt Railtruck



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Built by a friend thought you might like a look

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LS...08#p112908

Direct link to video below
[url]http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/S … n2cars.flv[/url]

Edited for video link


----------



## steam crane (Feb 2, 2009)

saw your post interested in your Brandt pics can't get your links to work i build my own in 1/1 scale


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=12141 

New link to 1st page of post video is on page 3 

Edited after checking to make sure link worked


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Update on video connection 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh2yugLhyuo


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------

